# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Bảo dưỡng máy nén khí Hanshin GRH3GS-30A, GRH3GS-50A, GRH3GS-100A

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Trong quá trình sử dụng máy nén khí thì người vận hành cần phải có những phương pháp bảo dưỡng máy nén khí phù hợp tránh trường hợp hỏng hóc và đảm bảo được hiệu suất, công suất hoạt động của máy. Sau đây thì mình xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc một số phương pháp bảo dưỡng máy nén khí Hanshin GRH3GS-30A, GRH3GS-50A cũng như các hãng máy nén khí khác như sau:

*1. Thay thế lọc gió và vệ sinh bầu lọc gió -  3000 giờ chạy máy*
Áp suất chênh lệch lọc hút trong suốt quá trình vận hành là 4.98kpa [508mmH2O]. Lọc hút nên được duy trì theo tiêu chuẩn bảo dưỡng.
 1. Mở cửa phía trước vỏ máy
 2. Mở bầu lọc và  tháo lọc gió ra
 3. Sau khi tháo lọc gió ra, lưu ý đặc biệt để tránh bụi bẩn chui vào trong bầu lọc gió và bên trong lọc gió.
 4. Vệ sinh, dùng khí nén để làm sạch lọc gió của máy nén khí Hanshin GRH3GS-30A, GRH3GS-50A, GRH3GS-100A. Nếu đến thời gian thay thế lọc, ngay lập tức thay thế lọc gió.

*2. Thay dầu máy nén khí - 3000 giờ chạy máy*
① Mở cửa phía trước vỏ máy.
② Mở van xả đặt tại đáy của bình dầu, xả hết dầu và sau đó đóng chặt nó lại.
③ Mở ốc chỗ đổ dầu bôi trơn nằm trên bình dầu và đổ thêm dầu.
④ Nếu dầu được thêm vận hành, dừng máy kiểm tra lưu lượng và thêm vào.
 Lưu ý:  Lượng dầu tiêu chuẩn trong bình dầu là : 25 ℓ

*3. Thay lọc dầu  / 3000hr*
 1. Mở cánh cửa bên trái của máy.
 2. Tháo lọc dầu bằng cách sử dụng cờ lê hoặc những dụng cụ chuyên dụng khác.
 3. Để lắp lọc dầu, cho 1 lượng nhỏ dầu lên gioăng cao su (O-ring) bằng tay để bôi trơn và vặn nhẹ nhành bằng cách sử dụng cờ lê hoặc những dụng cụ khác.
 4. Kiểm tra trực quan xem có chảy dầu trong khi vận hành máy nén khí Hanshin GRH3GS-30A, Hanshin GRH3GS-50A...

*4. Thay tách dầu / 3000hr*

① Mở cửa trước của máy
 ② Tháo bu lông M8
 ③ Mở cửa nằm trên mặt trên của máy, trên đỉnh tách dầu để tạo không gian thay thế tách dầu.
 ④ Mở bầu tách
 ⑤Thay lõi tách dầu.

*5. Vệ sinh dàn làm mát*
 1. Mở cửa trái và phải của vỏ
 2. Dùng khí nén để vệ sinh dàn làm mát.

Chú ý : Trước khi tiến hành bảo dưỡng máy nén khí Hanshin phải đảm bảo an toàn như áp suất trong hệ thống máy phải bằng 0 bar, ngắt nguồn điện, và các chế độ bảo hộ an toàn khác.

----------

